# electric blue ram tank temp?



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

i am hoping to get a electric blue ram tomorrow.my tank temp is 74*it falls to about 70* in the winter some times.i was hoping to do a "cooler" water theme tank with hill stream loaches electric blue rams and a few other fish.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

rams prefer temps around 80-84 F.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

so i should not get another ram?that little sucker costed me 15 bucks!and it died.i really want my moneys worth...but oh well i think i could get a school of something.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Thats some really cold water, especially 70 at night, can't really go with anything tropical


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

my pair of german blue rams brought their babies out of hiding today....so far they are being very good parents..
tank temp is 84..
wiz....why would you want to get another ram if you aren't maintaining the proper conditions for it..


----------



## CoryDee (Aug 26, 2014)

There are are quite a few fish that wouldn't mind that low temperature but rams aren't one of them
You could look at variatus platys, peppered corys, celestial pearl danios, white cloud mountain minnows, rosy barbs to name a few.
Hillstream loaches need fast flowing water & not many fish could cope with that flow so I wouldn't have those.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

look for something a little different as well..there are a number of cories that like cooler water...i have several..
Scleromystax Barbatus are beautiful ,grow to about 3 inches and love cold water..so do many of the Aspidoras ...they all stay fairly small and are quite pretty.many of the barbs and danios are very well suited to cool water..


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

whoa,this blew up over night.but somebody had put it in a tank full of oscars a bit bigger than him and they were all ganging up on him.so i thought i could give him a good tank but.....but really that is bad temp wise for tropicals?that is the temp for all my tanks and i have:blue gourami,black phantoms,golden white could mountain minnow,pristella tetra,serpae tetra and some cories.oh,and also some shrimp and snails.


----------



## CoryDee (Aug 26, 2014)

74f is a bit low for most of your fish except the minnows, even more so if it drops lower than that at times.
You should really research the fishes temperature requirements as keeping them at too low a temp can make them lethargic & unable to digest food properly & compromise their immune systems, also keeping fish at too high a temperature speeds up metabolism & shortens lifespans


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2014)

When researching the temp, find the middle temp that all the fish have in common. The fish that I want have a common temp of 75°F, so I am keeping my tank at 75° F, although I may raise it slightly to 77°F. Always research all things about the fish you want and keep, because you want them to live a long time.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

i am gonna start to get a couple heaters at walmart,whenever i go to walmart


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I think 84 is on the high side, you can get skewed sex ratios in rams kept with discus @ 86 or 88, but they do like it warm. Consider Bolivian rams, they are less picky.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

what temp should i keep my tanks? here are the tanks
http://www.aqadvisor.com/AqAdvisor....qSpeciesWindowSize=short&AqSearchMode=simple&
http://www.aqadvisor.com/AqAdvisor....qSpeciesWindowSize=short&AqSearchMode=simple&
http://www.aqadvisor.com/AqAdvisor....qSpeciesWindowSize=short&AqSearchMode=simple&
http://www.aqadvisor.com/AqAdvisor....qSpeciesWindowSize=short&AqSearchMode=simple&


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2014)

Evil wizard: when I click on the link you posted to your tanks, it takes me to the aqadvisor site and when looking on that site, I don't see any tanks, all I see are filter names and sizes, nothing else.


----------



## CoryDee (Aug 26, 2014)

Tank 1 78-80 for the Betta
Tank 2 White clouds are temperate fish so need to be in cooler temps, around 70f, so imo not good tankmates for the Betta which needs higher temp as above. Serpae should be kept in groups of at least 6
Tank 3 77-80F for the red eye but the cherry shrimp may not breed well at that temp
Tank 4 around 76-78 would suit most of the fish in this tank


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

@corydee
1 ok thats good.
2 the black phantoms which i think you meant when you said serpay were once in a group of 6 but the rest got killed killed .can i move the betta to the other 10 gallon with a divider and keep the white clouds in the other 10 gallon.
3 could i put the cherry shrimp in the tank with the white clouds.
4 i am planning to move the phantoms to the 29 gallon tank and boost their numbers to 7 when the 5 tetras for 5 dollars at petco comes back around.yesterday was the last day and i just got a school of 5 red eye tetras.
@angelclown if you look right next to the box that says height it will say in (what ever the size of the tank is) but if you cant find it tank 1 is


----------



## CoryDee (Aug 26, 2014)

Sorry, got serpae's on the brain lol
I wouldn't divide the tank, in my experience with bettas unless the divider is completely blacked out & they can't even see a shadow then they always know the other male is there & will do everything they can to get to them & it causes them stress.
Other people may disagree, but when I had Bettas they were never happy in divided tanks.
I'd rehome the white clouds as they don't fit with your other stocking & tbh they need more space than a 10 gallon.
The cherry shrimp will be ok where they are, they just might not be as prolific breeders at the higher temp which isn't a bad thing as they breed like rabbits.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

why cant they go in my 10 gallon?they were in my 10 gallon for almost a year.6 months to be exact.and i can get A BUNCH of plants when i go to petco to hide the other betta.i refuse to shop at petsmart anymore.


----------



## CoryDee (Aug 26, 2014)

It's just my opinion, at the end of the day they're your tanks to do with as you wish


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

ok.i think i will move them to my 10 gallon tank.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

Hey Evil when you are buying al these fish arent you asking the salesman any questions, I mean I would especially when spending your hard earned cash. It doesnt hurt to ask and some of the guys cant wait to display their knowledge. If they dont know you can go online in the store right then and there on your phone and find the right environment that your tanks should be.

BTW if you dont mind me asking , who is sponsoring your purchases and are they knowledgeable in the hobby or are they just buying you what you ask for? If any of my kids asked for something I very often tell them to do some research and get back to me.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

another one of my tidbits that i often hand out to people.............

you can take my advice or leave it ; it doesn't matter to me because in the end...................

" it is your money , your time and energy , your tank , your fish , do anything you want with them.the only things affected are you and the fish "


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2014)

I agree with Rick and John. You have to do research upon research on the fish you are getting. The fish I am getting, have a middle temp that their range is in and that is 75°F. Always research your fish and the temp to keep them at. Researching is actually the best way to know how to care for your fish and keep them happy. Listen to Rick and John, they know what they are talking about.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

@angelclown ok i will thanks yall.i do my research on everything else but the temp.i always forget to look up the temp.but i will do my best to fix my tanks.i have screwed up when i was just starting and i just now fixed that problem a month or 2 ago.and i have screwed up again.but they are my fish,my money i use,my care,and my responsibility to care for.and i will fix this problem one way or another.

@kcrunch i use my own money,and i mostly do my own research so i know what fish to get and what fish to not get if they try to offer me.i go in at petco and petsmart a lot to pick up bits here and there,but they know that a came in for a reason and i cant be persuaded to buy useless junk that i dont need.

@lohachata i have a saying to it's a bit different.i will make sure you know everything you need to know for that tank and them fish but if you dont take it to heart.then you will kill your fish and they will come back and kill you for not taking better care of them while they were alive.
@everyone thanks for the great advice.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If ghost fish were killers, I'd be dead. More likely you get repeatedly reborn as a live goldfish prize to a game for 3 year olds.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

i would prefer to be a bottle nosed dolphin.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

sorry, we will not have a choice as to what we come back as.......i will probably be a hermit crab...


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

well i guess i will be made into a neon tetra or a dovii


----------

